
Project Greenglow and the battle with gravity - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35861334
======
kendallpark
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_Research_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_Research_Foundation)

These sorts of efforts aren't taken seriously by the majority of the
scientific community. But if that's what you want to research and you can find
funding, power to you, I guess. The human race has gotten a lot of mileage
from individuals going out and questioning conventional wisdom or even the
established scientific thought of the day.

~~~
stcredzero
Even short of skepticism of this particular effort, I'm wondering if the
author has a complete understanding of the subject. For example, a drive
incorporating negative mass-energy wouldn't be able to function through
repulsion alone, otherwise it would fly apart. Negative mass-energy also
creates catastrophic problems for current theories of physics. Catastrophic,
as in, it would spark vacuum decay and cause the end of the universe.

------
macintux
Related(?) and under discussion today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18110857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18110857)

------
jtms
Hasn't the EmDrive's observed effects since been determined to be caused by
improper electromagnetic shielding?

~~~
cjensen
Close. Every time they improve the measurement, the effect decreases.
Realistically, this is exactly what you would expect for a device that does
not actually work.

